# Mass XXX



## Aamir (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone try the protein from GNC which claims to have over 1000 calories. I tried to drink one but found it too thick.


----------



## MDR (Aug 26, 2010)

GNC is a major rip-off.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 26, 2010)

Aamir said:


> Anyone try the protein from GNC which claims to have over 1000 calories. I tried to drink one but found it too thick.


add more water.

plse GNC IS a rip off and sucks ass!

make your own gainer and it will be cheaper and healthyer.
what you need:
2 servings
100-120g whey protein (I like need2whey chocolate)
50g oatmeal
20g dextrose (not needed but  nice Post-WO)
4 TBS peanutbutter (just that is 400 cal)
2 bananas
hand full of frozen berrys
fill with milk or water (milk more cals obviously)
AND BLEND THAT SHIT UP.

I do this daily and its great.
supps i would add to this smoothy:
2g beta-alinine
1g taurine
3g creatine
0.5g ALCAR


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 26, 2010)

I've had True Mass by BSN and I thought it was pretty good...


----------



## scottie350 (Aug 28, 2010)

MDR said:


> GNC is a major rip-off.


agreed..plus couple of thier supps are flagged for arcenic lvls and stuff...i can get the brands if anyone likes

got a list of alot of proteins being tested and flagged for mercury and stuff


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 15, 2010)

Need2Whey Chocolate?
My favorite is the Expressor THEN the Chocolate but then I start thinking about the Cake batter flavor..lol..they are all great.


----------



## jbryand101b (Sep 15, 2010)

Aamir said:


> Anyone try the protein from GNC which claims to have over 1000 calories. I tried to drink one but found it too thick.


 

back when I was new to supplements, I bought some of this, and found it too thick to mix in a blender.

so I went to return it, and the salesman told me I should make it the night before, and let it sit over night in the fridge, this would make it less thick, and give the ingredients time to disolve.

long story short, it's a waste of money.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 15, 2010)

Been there and done the GNC Mass XXX. along with alot of their powder mixes. Personally I did not see much from their product as far as their protein line up. I did and still do buy their BCAA pills only because I have gotten benifts from the use of it. I still drop in to my local store at the first of the month and get in on their discounts. I'm using Cyto Gainer right now and sofar I'm pleased with this product. Mixes real good and taste really great.( choclate malt )


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

Aamir said:


> Anyone try the protein from GNC which claims to have over 1000 calories. I tried to drink one but found it too thick.



GNC is way over-priced - I would finish it and find something else.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 17, 2010)

Better off making your own mass gain shakes. Typical ingredients would be whey, whole milk, peanut butter, olive oil, fruits, ect... It's quite easy to make a homemade shake that contains 1000 calories, and it should taste better and be better for you. Only downside, you have to have a blender and know/sum the calorie contents of what you're putting in it.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> GNC is way over-priced - I would finish it and find something else.


 
Yes it is. I agree with this but right before u r about to finish it return it and get something else. Then never ever walk back into the place ever again. Online supplement stores > GNC.


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 14, 2010)

MDR said:


> GNC is a major rip-off.



x 2   that shit sucks i didn't gain 1 lb on that shit plus it's like 8 servings per 5lbs bucket totally not worth it  gnc sucks big cock dude


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 14, 2010)

AznTomahawk said:


> Yes it is. I agree with this but right before u r about to finish it return it and get something else. Then never ever walk back into the place ever again. Online supplement stores > GNC.



yes i did it good job your smart  lol i hate them


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 14, 2010)

I should neg your ass for buying anything from GNC. This is your one get out of free jail card yo!

Muscletech rocks!!!


----------



## blergs. (Oct 16, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Need2Whey Chocolate?
> My favorite is the Expressor THEN the Chocolate but then I start thinking about the Cake batter flavor..lol..they are all great.


I loved the cake batter, using it now but after 3X 5 lb bages non stop (on 3rd) im going back to chocolate for atleat 1 or 2 bags then back to cake batter. love thoses two!


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 17, 2010)

blergs. said:


> I loved the cake batter, using it now but after 3X 5 lb bages non stop (on 3rd) im going back to chocolate for atleat 1 or 2 bags then back to cake batter. love thoses two!


 hell yeah the cake batter is great also! Put some PB in there and BAM!


----------



## assassin (Oct 17, 2010)

1000 calorie shake ?? my god ... I bet most of them are calories from shit ...


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I just got some stuff for next to nothing from a friend, the Gaspari real mass so I'll let ya all know how that is.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 19, 2010)

Dont waste your $ on weight gainers bro...just eat and eat and eat some more...then when your full.........eat again. If you get full easy, try eating nuts...theyy are high in fat and calories and will barely fill you up


----------



## markll (Oct 20, 2010)

Ive been using it for a few months and havn't notied a difference.  I'm thinking of doing something else.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 21, 2010)

markll said:


> Ive been using it for a few months and havn't notied a difference.  I'm thinking of doing something else.



Try a sandwhich.


----------



## assassin (Oct 22, 2010)

I think it's better for youto eat proten cocolate bars...


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I can tell you the gaspari is great tasting, and is honestly the nicest gainer I have tried. I got chocolate. does not leave me sleepy like others.


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 10, 2010)

Eat!!!!  Use shakes to "suppliment" a good eating plan, good luck!!!


----------



## Mike Conley (Jan 4, 2011)

M-Rods said:


> Eat!!!!  Use shakes to "suppliment" a good eating plan, good luck!!!



Agreed here. Try some Whey2build. Hell even the espresso doesn't taste bad and I hate coffee or cappucino of any type! Add some creatine in there and be on your way to big and strong. Just remember they are supplements and can be added throughout the day to reach your nutritional goals easier!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 6, 2011)

MDR said:


> GNC is a major rip-off.


i agree


and i rec you make you gainers.
i make mine daily
im about to make 2 bathces for rest of day in a few min.
this is what i add to a BLENDER:

2 servings:
100-125g need2whey
50g oatmeal
1-2 bananas
4 tbs peanutbutter
handfull frozen berrys
20g IBCAAs (pp's)
1 scoop toco-8 (half the time anyway)
1 scoop (5g) creapure (pp's)
add in 20-30g dextrose if you wish and fill with water and blend er up.


----------



## Mike Conley (Jan 9, 2011)

RAHHH said:


> i agree
> 
> 
> and i rec you make you gainers.
> ...




I agree. Decided to try this and it doesn't taste half bad. Good one Rahhh!!!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 10, 2011)

Mike Conley said:


> I agree. Decided to try this and it doesn't taste half bad. Good one Rahhh!!!



I'll have to try this, been looking for a good weight gainer.  Who makes Whey2build?  Or is it Need2gain? lol OR ARE THEY DIFFERENT?!

Not to mention MAP tastes terrible and I'd like to be able to drop that in with some other stuff an dilute the taste.


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 18, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I'll have to try this, been looking for a good weight gainer.  Who makes Whey2build?  Or is it Need2gain? lol OR ARE THEY DIFFERENT?!
> 
> Not to mention MAP tastes terrible and I'd like to be able to drop that in with some other stuff an dilute the taste.




Cry me a river, map doesn't taste nearly as bad as some other peptopro products, or ibcaa's straight, that is nasty stuff.  Depends on the flavor though, I like to add some powdered gatorade to my map and it isn't half bad.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2011)

Why cant you find your maintenance calories first for your present bodyweight and simply add 10 to 20% more food (in the form of fat and protein) to your diet? Add a small glass of fruit juice 30 minutes before a meal to stimulate hunger if appetite is a concern.

GNC sucks balls anyway.


----------



## mich29 (Jan 19, 2011)

I liked the stuff but for the price hell no


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm sure it tasted good, sweeteners and all have that effect. Just increase your calories and you'll be fine with food. Have a big mac.


----------

